# SuLong new speedcube available Sept 20th.



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

In a short while this cube will be available:

It looks very interesting. Bright stickers, well rounded pieces.












Video (only some corner cutting, but you can hear the sound of the cube which is quite nice):

http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=99321&extra&page=1

The cube will be available at Wallbuys (did I hear from my little friend Echo)


----------



## Username (Sep 10, 2013)

First the WeiLong, then the SuLong? Anyone else who noticed it?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 10, 2013)

What. Nope not buying anymore after the CX3 unless there is a really really reallly good cube.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

Username said:


> First the WeiLong, then the SuLong? Anyone else who noticed it?



Yeah, and it might be just as good as a Weilong 



YddEd said:


> What. Nope not buying anymore after the CX3 unless there is a really really reallly good cube.



It will be a very cheap cube promised Echo me. Around the same price as the MoYu HuangYin.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 10, 2013)

The design looks a bit dated compared to recent cubes. Why the lube-eating holes?


----------



## khoavo12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Username said:


> First the WeiLong, then the SuLong? Anyone else who noticed it?



Lol. First is WayLong, now SoLong. Im guessing the next one will be 2Long.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Sep 10, 2013)

Username said:


> First the WeiLong, then the SuLong? Anyone else who noticed it?



You forgot Type C IV Witlong.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> The design looks a bit dated compared to recent cubes. Why the lube-eating holes?



Yeah, I wondered about that too. Still, Weilong does not need lube really. Mayby SuLong doesn't eighter.. 



khoavo12 said:


> Lol. First is WayLong, now SoLong. Im guessing the next one will be 2Long.


LOL!!


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 10, 2013)

Which cube company is this from? Or is it a new entrant?


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

YJ, same als MoYu.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> <other stuff written by MarcelP>
> It will be a very cheap cube promised Echo me. Around the same price as the MoYu HuangYin*g*.


Fix'd 

It's not the price that matters atm, it's the amount of 3x3's I have that I don't like. I think I'll just buy new bigcubes.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 10, 2013)

These companies need to slow down. I'm too behind on my 3X3 purchasing and can't seem to catch up!


----------



## mati1242 (Sep 10, 2013)

Basic Rubik's cube design + torpedoes and rounded pieces.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 10, 2013)

My thoughts when watching the video: 

4 seconds - oh, they're showing corner cutting again. If I'm lucky, maybe it'll only be for part of the video and we can see it scrambled or turned more.
15 seconds - well, they're still corner cutting. 
26 seconds - I'd gladly take some sexy moves to see the turning. Oh wait, nope still corner cutting
38 seconds - That corner cutting isn't bad, actually. 
45 seconds- I get the point. Show a scramble pls.
47.6 seconds - close tab


----------



## radmin (Sep 10, 2013)

Reminds me of an F2 with torpedoes


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 10, 2013)

Weilong, Huanying, Gans III, FangShi V2, CX-3, Aurora, and now SuLong?

So many cubessss.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like a HuanYing that has more plastic.
So it might be quieter.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2013)

olook a rubix brand with torpedoes.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Looks like a HuanYing that has more plastic.
> So it might be quieter.


Yeah. that was I was thinking. The one and only bad feature of the HuanYing. I think this cube might be sweet.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah. that was I was thinking. The one and only bad feature of the HuanYing. I think this cube might be sweet.



Unless being inferior to the Weilong is a bad feature. 

I never liked the corner caps on the HuanYing though


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah. that was I was thinking. The one and only bad feature of the HuanYing. I think this cube might be sweet.



Ohh Marcel... you are bad for the wallet. Stop hype-ing this cube until you've tried it. 

And for anyone who hasn't yet watched the video... don't bother with watching it more than a few seconds. It just shows 45 degree corner cutting the whole entire video over and over again... I counted... 62 times. My goodness... I mean... like... WE GET IT ALREADY!


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha I thought I was a gif until I got to the end.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Haha I thought I was a gif until I got to the end.



LOL


----------



## Username (Sep 10, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Haha I thought I was a gif until I got to the end.



LOLOL


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Ohh Marcel... you are bad for the wallet. Stop hype-ing this cube until you've tried it.



I just love it when new cubes are being produced. I have way too many cubes but I always want to try the next one available  I am not hype-ing this one but I think it might be as sweet as a HuanYing. HuanYing is not as good as a Weilong but better than a Zhanchi imho. So if it's close to a HuangYing... then I want to rty it


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 10, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I just love it when new cubes are being produced. I have way too many cubes but I always want to try the next one available  I am not hype-ing this one but I think it might be as sweet as a HuanYing. HuanYing is not as good as a Weilong but better than a Zhanchi imho. So if it's close to a HuangYing... then I want to rty it



Well I love it when new cubes are being produced too... as long as they're not produced so close in succession because I only feel entitled to a couple of new cubes a year and I've already gone over my quota. Otherwise I would have a SS 4x4-7x7, Fangshi Shuangren v2, Fangshi Shuangren 54.6mm, GansIII, Huanying, CX3... of which I currently have none.

Edit: Oh yeah and also a Dayan 2x2, SS Aurora, Dayan megaminx, etc. etc.
Edit2: ... 42mm stickerless Zhanchi...


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks nice.


----------



## kcl (Sep 10, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well I love it when new cubes are being produced too... as long as they're not produced so close in succession because I only feel entitled to a couple of new cubes a year and I've already gone over my quota. Otherwise I would have a SS 4x4-7x7, Fangshi Shuangren v2, Fangshi Shuangren 54.6mm, GansIII, Huanying, CX3... of which I currently have none.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah and also a Dayan 2x2, SS Aurora, Dayan megaminx, etc. etc.
> Edit2: ... 42mm stickerless Zhanchi...



Or just scrape together the $150 and throw away the list.. Why wait a year?


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

How much will this be?

Looks like this.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 10, 2013)

rj said:


> How much will this be?
> 
> Looks *absolutely nothing *like this.



Fixed, unless you mean it's cube-shaped and has holes in it.

All cubes these days have pretty similar designs, and for cubes that look alike, those rank way down there.


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Fixed, unless you mean it's cube-shaped and has holes in it.
> 
> All cubes these days have pretty similar designs, and for cubes that look alike, those rank way down there.



The piece design looks similar to me.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sulong has thicker plastic. Other cube has hollow, open pieces. Other cube has angled edges. Sulong has rounded corners. Sulong has traingle corner bases. Othercube has hexagonal corner bases. Sulong has torpedoes.


----------



## KingTim96 (Sep 19, 2013)

khoavo12 said:


> Lol. First is WayLong, now SoLong. Im guessing the next one will be 2Long.



haha


----------



## Zeotor (Sep 20, 2013)

Bump (sort of).
It is September 20th. Is the SuLong available now? If so, where? I don't see it on Wallbuys.


----------



## Escher (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks very similar to an Type F-II to me, I don't know how many people here will remember that


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 20, 2013)

Escher said:


> Looks very similar to an Type F-II to me, I don't know how many people here will remember that



I love FII and still use it. I hate the FIII though


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 21, 2013)

lol. Good old bubbliness.

Anybody actually getting it?

Actually don't answer that Marcel, I'm relatively sure you are already .


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 21, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> lol. Good old bubbliness.
> 
> Anybody actually getting it?
> 
> Actually don't answer that Marcel, I'm relatively sure you are already .



LOL.. There is Chinese offical holiday. That's why it is not on websites. It will be in a few days. Yeah, damn sure I will get one..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2013)

Marcel I bet you already heard from AVG about bringing many cubes to the comps so he can compare. You have more than I do now I think (3x3s that is) so.. mind taking over that stick?

I'd love to try all of them as well, that is for sure.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 21, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Marcel I bet you already heard from AVG about bringing many cubes to the comps so he can compare. You have more than I do now I think (3x3s that is) so.. mind taking over that stick?
> 
> I'd love to try all of them as well, that is for sure.



Yeah, no problem.  Are you practicing to beat me again (like you did in Eindhoven  )?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Sep 21, 2013)

Hahaha nope. Totally off speedcubing at the moment and into solving things like hexaminxes and 3x3x5 series from Calvin and such  Due to circumstances I won't be at Amstelveen nor at Voorburg so where puzzles are concerned I am otherwise entertained 

Sorry folks.. OT lol Marcel if you want you can take it up in PMs


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 21, 2013)

Haha hello again!


----------



## gundamslicer (Sep 22, 2013)

Theres so much development upon 3x3s these days. Are they substantially better than dayan cubes?


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Sep 22, 2013)

gundamslicer said:


> Theres so much development upon 3x3s these days. Are they substantially better than dayan cubes?



The Weilong is better than any cube I've tried, plus I prefer the feel of it. I have tried 4 different kinds of dayan cubes.


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

somerandomkidmike said:


> The Weilong is better than any cube I've tried, plus I prefer the feel of it. I have tried 4 different kinds of dayan cubes.



Yup. Weilong FTW.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

gundamslicer said:


> Theres so much development upon 3x3s these days. Are they substantially better than dayan cubes?


In my opinion, no.
Guhong v2 FTW!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Sep 23, 2013)

Escher said:


> Looks very similar to an Type F-II to me, I don't know how many people here will remember that



It's crazy how true this is...


----------



## piyushp761 (Sep 23, 2013)

It's available on wallbuys now-
http://wallbuys.com/Product/YJ-3x3x3-for-Speed-Cubing-Black-56mm--10956
gonna order tonght...


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 23, 2013)

YddEd said:


> In my opinion, no.
> Guhong v2 FTW!



Same. Why do a lot of the Rouxers on the home thread seem to like guhongs? Coincidence lol


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Same. Why do a lot of the Rouxers on the home thread seem to like guhongs? Coincidence lol



I do, and I'm a freefoper.


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 23, 2013)

It's only $4.00!? Very tempting... but I just bought a new ZhanChi and WeiLong


----------



## rj (Sep 23, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> It's only $4.00!? Very tempting... but I just bought a new ZhanChi and WeiLong



This is so cheap though... I'm ordering one now.


----------



## windhero (Sep 23, 2013)

3€, what the heck. Ordered one for the luls even though I didnt even want this the least bit.


----------



## Dapianokid (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope they are good, let me know!
I'm gonna have to just get one because it's cheap.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 23, 2013)

Somebody get a review up, I want to see how this performs at $4.00


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 24, 2013)

try coupon code "TFFWALLBUYS". it knocked off 52 cents. 

I'm not cheap BTW, I just like a bargain


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 24, 2013)

Damn. If this thing is good....

I just don't understand why they don't sell it for more and make money. Maybe it's not that good.

But then again we have the Aurora which is also cheap.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 24, 2013)

gundamslicer said:


> Theres so much development upon 3x3s these days. Are they substantially better than dayan cubes?


No. Not really that much better at all, as far as I've seen.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 24, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Same. Why do a lot of the Rouxers on the home thread seem to like guhongs? Coincidence lol


Probably because awesome M slices. I switched to the Weilong because faster times, but I still use a Guhong v2 for OH.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 28, 2013)

thecubicle.us has this now at $6.00.

I don't think I would get it from them thoughunless it really really turns out to be good, only reason would be faster shipping. Or DIY kit.

I wish they didn't add the thing with charging more for DIY kits.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 28, 2013)

They did that because some people received broken or extra pieces. 

When I got a 54.6mm Shuang Ren (They stated that DIY was in stock) I asked if I could get it in DIY instead. They were really really nice to ship it in DIY. 

When I received the package and started assembling, I had a second set of corner caps and half an extra set of corner pieces...

And two extra edge caps.. But one was broken so I was grateful for that xD


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 30, 2013)

What's wrong with having extra pieces?
You can make easy repairs if you pop a piece into the storm drain of something.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 1, 2013)

Phil Yu received one and made this video. Thanks! It looks great for such a cheap cube.

[video=youtube_share;9B1w4k1mFao]http://youtu.be/9B1w4k1mFao[/video]


----------



## yockee (Oct 1, 2013)

Just ordered one from Wallbuys for a measly £2.60, but just can't seem to let myself get excited about it, despite Phil Yu's approval. It just doesn't look like it has a chance at standing up to the WeiLong. You never know, though. Maybe it'll be liek the movie 3 o'clock High. The main character didn't look like he had a chance at winning or even participating in the fight against the bully, but he came through and kicked his ass, in the end.


----------



## Zeotor (Oct 1, 2013)

Phil Yu's product overview video is up now.








Video Description said:


> This is a product overview of the new YJ SuLong 3x3. It feels like a cross between an F2 and a FangShi ShuangRen v1. The cube 56mm and is built with a relatively simple design. It has a slightly resistant and crunchy/clicky feel. All in all, this cube performs very well!


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 1, 2013)

i'm interested in this new cube...


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 14, 2013)

Ordered yesterday i will post a review ASAP!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2013)

oh here is my review is this cube.


----------



## rj (Nov 1, 2013)

I have one of these in the mail. Will review when I get it.


----------



## Lagom (Nov 1, 2013)

It looks like a Huanying with closed up pieces, but it feels a lot like the Weilong, with a touch of Fangshi v2.
It´s a really good cube, and my new main..
The bad thing is that it's a bit easy to pop, so you gotta tension it pretty hard, which gives the pieces more friction. Its not slow at all, but (not as tall center pieces) washers under the screw head would probably make it perfect. I gotta go buy some more of them washers tomorrow


----------



## Lagom (Nov 1, 2013)

Cube smith stickers are too big for this cube. The corners tend to stick out, so they start peeling. Looks like 56mm


----------



## piyushp761 (Nov 3, 2013)

My Review-


----------



## 1LastSolve (Nov 16, 2013)

So I got my SuLong, and now I'm unboxing it. ;D

YongJun SuLong ~
Out of the box, It required a bit more force to turn. Looking and testing the mechanism, it CAN pop if you reverse corner cut too much, but it has never popped while speedcubing, so it isn't an issue at all. Out of the box, it could cut just BARELY over 45 Degrees, and could reverse cut under 1/2 a center piece. The M Slice Cuts 1/2 a center piece, so corner cutting is good. The cube is fairly quiet, except almost ANY degree of corner cutting will increase the noise. The stickers of this are great. They're like those name brand stickers, except they're not glossy, and the stickers are great for recognition. Algorithms just flow on this cube, and no lockups or pops in solves have occurred. Keep in mind, I have fairly accurate turning, meaning that I barely lock up on fast Rubik's Brands and dem DianShengs that can't cut. Overall, this cube was GREAT out of the box, with no major issues. After lubrication, It cuts line to line in the OTHER direction... Which is downright INCREDIBLE. It reverse cuts 3/4ths of a center piece, and M Slice cuts 3/4 a Center Piece. Now, it did come Pre-Lubed so I had to wipe it out, and I didn't bother to do the centers because no spring noise occoured. The cube is much faster, and the turning resistance issue is solved. According to the numbers, my lubricant is the same CST as Silicube Rush, so it should feel about the same as that lubricant. Without any issues off the top of my head, this is my new main. I literally have no problem at ALL with this cube. Everything is PERFECT for me. I highly recommend this cube, it is a no-brainer, especially considering the price. 

Additional Notes: The lubricant I used was Team Associated 30000CST, availible at Amazon. After a bit of inspection, it IS a bit smaller than my PanShi. It didn't make a huge difference, and I didn't notice it while solving. 

Thanks for reading ~ 1LastSolve


----------



## davidmg90000 (Jan 23, 2014)

> It just shows 45 degree corner cutting the whole entire video


seriously? 45 degree? Mine barely corner cuts a square, maybe I have it to tight?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 23, 2014)

davidmg90000 said:


> seriously? 45 degree? Mine barely corner cuts a square, maybe I have it to tight?



.............yes, or too loose.


----------



## davidmg90000 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> .............yes, or too loose.



I just lubed it and it corner cuts 45 degree thats the only thing I did to it, the tensions are the same, didnt knew lube made such a diference in corner cutting.


----------

